# FIELD LOSS OF SENSITIVE ITEM



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

To the point:

One of my NCOs lost an old MBTR while on FTX. He did not catch it until the end of the days mission. I sent a search party to the tng site. No luck. Again next day, and the next. Nada.
The MBTR had nothing loaded into and was used for nothing other than internal comms. Still a sensitive item, yes I am aware.

We were really busy and had daily missions to run supporting the unit training with us. I also notified the units running the FTX, Range Control, the roleplayers and the OPFOR unit. I felt it was unwise to basically stop the exercise for an MBTR.

We just returned from AT and gave it an extra 24 to see if we got a touchback from any of the other units. Nothing.

I started a DA200 and a DA2823, and notified the CDR that we needed to address a field loss issue.
He blew a gasket and is out for blood.

I am not too concerned about an ass chewing; I am, however, concerned that this guy rather than trying to alleviate the issue wants to make a big show about it, saying he even has to notify the higher CMD.

For me, fuck it, I will buy one and cover the FLP, but my real concern is for my Team SGT. He is a professional high-speed NCO with over 12 yrs of service, and up for promotion.  It's not like he dropped the thing; the POS issue pouch broke while pulling the BN CDR out of the hot zone and EVACing him out of there. In the heat of the moment, the shit broke.

I find it hard to believe that he is the only person that this has ever happened to.

I am concerned that he will try to get him strung up. This NCO is probably the most capable soldier in the unit.

An MBTR radio is a sensitive item. Got it. Should have reported it sooner. Got that. But realistically, to burn an NCO for this seems like total chickenshit stuff ?

Constructive input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 24, 2016)

Dang. You're in a tough spot. I know how commands go crazy after stuff like that goes missing. Our comm guy dropped one on a beach during a training raid. We low crawled that damn beach back and forth. Luckily we found it. 
Unfortunetly I don't have any help for you other than saying I feel for you and your guy.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 24, 2016)

How do you lose an MBITR and not find out about it until the end of the day?  Not ideal.  I don't know how the Army works; any missing serialized gear is a Division CG CCIR at 1MARDIV.  It shouldn't be career ending but it is still a big deal.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

End of mission, not end of the day.
We were in the middle of a training iteration. We came under fire while on a SLE and we had to extricate the BC out of there in haste. The loss was discovered when we returned to the TAA.
I guess in your outfit they value a lousy $200 ( $400 new on Ebay) barely functional piece of internal comm more than an experienced NCO ?
And I disagree. I do not feel it is something to string up an NCO over. Shit does happen, even in the Corps, so please. I have lots of friends with USMC service telling me how they lost shit left and right. And none got reamed for it unless deservedly so.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 24, 2016)

Check your numbers, the MBITR's are $6000-$8000 each, and its not the $$$$ that is the big deal, the Army spends $6000 on overpriced toilet paper that cuts your ass....It's the Crypto Card that will snip your nuts.

It looks like you did everything right.  In the future maybe better PTT's would have helped you notice that your pouch broke but you have a dangling 5 lb radio hitting you in the knee.  Good sworn statements should keep you and your buddy on the right side of pain.  Also that BC you had to "save", his sworn statement needs to be included for icing on the cake!

Side note, Pass me the link to getting MBITR's on EBAY for $400 new, I think I just came up with my retirement plan....


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 24, 2016)

Why wasn't it tied down is the better question.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> It looks like you did everything right.



That depends on the SOPs/CCIR in place - I've never been to a unit where waiting until "the next day. And the next day" and then waiting 24 hours after returning from an exercise before deciding to report higher would have been anywhere close to an acceptable COA.



Teufel said:


> It shouldn't be career ending but it is still a big deal.



This.  And waiting to report has the potential to make it career-ending.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Check your numbers, the MBITR's are $6000-$8000 each, and its not the $$$$ that is the big deal, the Army spends $6000 on overpriced toilet paper that cuts your ass....It's the Crypto Card that will snip your nuts.
> 
> It looks like you did everything right.  In the future maybe better PTT's would have helped you notice that your pouch broke but you have a dangling 5 lb radio hitting you in the knee.  Good sworn statements should keep you and your buddy on the right side of pain.  Also that BC you had to "save", his sworn statement needs to be included for icing on the cake!
> 
> Side note, Pass me the link to getting MBITR's on EBAY for $400 new, I think I just came up with my retirement plan....



It was not my drop, guy. My NCO notified me upon end of mission. I saw his pouch; it looks like it caught on the window frame when they exited, and ripped the side.

There was no TACTNET load on it. We used it for internal comms and it barely worked. There was nothing loaded in it. And it was tied at the top. The shit slid out down the bottom when it ripped.

I am not concerned about any pain for me. I do not want my NCO ran up the pole. I am not making excuses, but I am going to defend him no matter what, not because he was wrong, but because he has done an outstanding job the 3 yrs he has been in the unit. Unnecessary blood is not the answer.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 24, 2016)

Its normally the shitbags who get black marks over something like this so I would be surprised if this NCO's good service record doesn't factor in to any punishment decision.   Its good that you (or whomever is the PL) are willing to be right there with him if he's called onto the carpet.  Its ultimately the PL's fault that the item was lost.

@Totentanz is spot on; the waiting to report is a major no go in any case.  Decisions have consequences and there will be some for that.

Stop getting butt hurt by good advice and be sure you're telling your commander everything in the above post.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

Folks, I am not asking for sympathy or excuses.  Shit happened and it's done. I asked for input as to how to help out my NCO , not remarks.

At any rate, thanks all.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 24, 2016)

Your CDR has to do a Field Loss of Property Liability (FLIPL) and an investigation under article 15-6 as the loss was of a sensitive item.  It's a big deal and it's very likely recommendations out of the 15-6 would include disciplinary action - it would if I were doing the investigation.  If the IO does their job there will be several recommendations to come out of the investigation - better accountability procedures at a minimum.  Your team should have kept up with their gear better and you should have reported it immediately when you identified the loss - you needed to give your higher CDR the ability to sign off on your decision not to halt the exercise.

Ultimately your BN/BDE CDR will decide the future of disciplinary and administrative (financial) actions.  All you can do is be honest with the IO, acknowledge your mistakes, and be ready to take whatever punishment the CDR decides.  That's the best way to go into any investigation.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 24, 2016)

You can help your NCO by standing up for him as best as you can under the circumstances. There's not much else you can do. Unit CDRs are going to go apeshit over gear loss, especially comm gear or organic weapons etc. That should be expected no matter what the item cost because it's their job to make sure shit like this doesn't happen in actual combat where the enemy can pick it up and make a YouTube celebration out of it and where your ass can be seriously compromised. The fact of whether or not it's encrypted or Type 1 or Type 4 or a useless piece of outmoded junk doesn't even enter into the equation.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 24, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> It was not my drop, guy. My NCO notified me upon end of mission. I saw his pouch; it looks like it caught on the window frame when they exited, and ripped the side.
> 
> There was no TACTNET load on it. We used it for internal comms and it barely worked. There was nothing loaded in it. And it was tied at the top. The shit slid out down the bottom when it ripped.
> 
> I am not concerned about any pain for me. I do not want my NCO ran up the pole. I am not making excuses, but I am going to defend him no matter what, not because he was wrong, but because he has done an outstanding job the 3 yrs he has been in the unit. Unnecessary blood is not the answer.


Doesn't matter if there was a fill. Just the fact that it can TAKE a fill makes i5 sensitive for a reason.   If you want help making your radios actually work better afor this is done, pipe up then. Il duce is correct with how that will go down.  Look at it this way, a LT I had, left multiple common sensitive items, a unsanitized map, and some other junk on the other side of the country on a training mission. Even with a GOLOR, he still made LTC.....


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Stop getting butt hurt by good advice and *be sure you're telling your commander everything in the above post*.



This.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big deal? Meh, shit happens, they will hammer his ass with some bullshit, make him pay a depreciated value of the loss, and it will all be forgotten in 6 mths. Shit happens, this is a learning event, tie everything down, sensitive item check before you move off the objective, standard basic Army shit. His career is not over, and he isn't the first or last NCO to lose a sensitive item. 

Stick up for him in the sense that he is a good NCO that made a mistake. Don't down play the mistake, address it as a learning experience (a costly one) that this NCO won't ever repeat. Ask for a light punishment, or to keep the punishment in house at your level. In other words you're not keeping him from facing the music, you want to ensure its dealt with correctly to help mold this NCO.

Class on tying down gear, writing a sensitive items checks and accountability SOP and implementing through NCOPD throughout the battalion, would be a fitting punishment/learning experience IMHO.

Just some ideas, good luck!


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

I obviously can't speak to your unit's command climate. Losing an MBITR or any CCI is a big deal, but shouldn't be a career killer for him.

Your problem is twofold: You reported it to other entities and by your own admission waited to report it to your commander. Your CDR found out about it after other units? That's rough. Secondary to this is the lack of a dummy cord on a sensitive item. Sure, not all of them are dummy corded, but a personal radio or crypto fill device? We'd dummy cord those in garrison. I'm surprised no one caught this, but it happens.

With the learning points/ beating out of the way, you're in a bind. You should go to bat for your NCO and take the hit for failure to report in a timely manner. I'd show your commander that you learned from this and implemented additional sensitive item checks and SOPs for securing sensitive items and inventories or some type of "self-check/ buddy check" system. The latter may sound dumb or like micromanagement, but you need to come to the table with some suggestions or action items on how to prevent this. Show him you learned and are solving the problem.

FWIW, I was a Guard E-5 when one of our SF teams lost an MBITR, also without fill, while at JRTC. The local "play" stopped while a search was made. Two SF A-teams, their SOCCE (company command w/ attachments), and the infantry units they supported all stopped within the affected grids until they found the radio. We're talking about 200 pax at JRTC for one radio. I was later an LT and had to go to bat for one of my guys. I took the hit for failure to supervise and SOPs. Fortunately in both cases we found the items but as a leader we're "responsible for all the platoon does or fails to do."

Good luck.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 24, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> End of mission, not end of the day.
> We were in the middle of a training iteration. We came under fire while on a SLE and we had to extricate the BC out of there in haste. The loss was discovered when we returned to the TAA.
> I guess in your outfit they value a lousy $200 ( $400 new on Ebay) barely functional piece of internal comm more than an experienced NCO ?
> And I disagree. I do not feel it is something to string up an NCO over. Shit does happen, even in the Corps, so please. I have lots of friends with USMC service telling me how they lost shit left and right. And none got reamed for it unless deservedly so.



I'm not saying that you should string up your NCO.  All I'm saying is that right now at 1MARDIV the CG is briefed on all missing serialized equipment.  That obviously puts stress on the entire chain of command after any loss and likely explains why your CO blew a gasket, particularly if he found out after the event.  I'm sure someone of significantly higher rank blew a gasket on him.  The fiscal value of the item is irrelevant.  We had a Marine lose a rifle  and MBITR in the surf zone after he was caught under a flipped CRRC and cut away his equipment to escape.  It was briefed to the CG immediately and the entire battalion combed the beach and surf for two days.  The Marine only received a verbal counseling but everyone certainly walked away from the event with an appreciation for how important gear accountability is.


----------



## moobob (Jun 24, 2016)

Honestly, some commanders will come down harder on the O once there was a delay in reporting the CCIR. I've seen an officer get "moved" from SOF to a conventional assignment because of the EXACT SAME circumstance.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 24, 2016)

Bottom line is, there are consequences for a reason. Lose an MBTR to the enemy and it can potentially get people killed.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm surprised they don't have your unit walking on line through the woods looking for it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 24, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> T But realistically, to burn an NCO for this seems like total chickenshit stuff ?
> 
> Constructive input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Losing a sensitive item isn't "chickenshit."  It's a failure of one of the most basic responsibilities of an NCO:  accountability.  

The way you described the situation in your initial post, this isn't just a failure on his part, it's a failure on yours as well.  Blowing off losing a sensitive item and then telling your commander about it only after you returned to home station represents extremely poor decision making.  If you were in my command, both of you would be out of a job.

One mistake is not a career-killer, but the way you outlined things in this thread makes it look like a pattern of bad decisions.  I suggest you get out ahead of this by realizing and admitting you screwed up.  Badly.  And then you need to adopt some humility, far more than you've shown here.  You messed up.  Your NCO messed up.  Own it, learn from it, move on.  

Or don't, that's fine too.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 24, 2016)

Honestly, it sounds like you made a (very poor) decision above your pay grade.  Arguably, a series of such decisions. 

Regarding your NCO, it may be that your failure to discharge your duty has put him in a worse position than simply losing the item. I say this because one of the reasons people delay reporting things like this is that the item wasn't lost; it was stolen.  I'm not saying that's what happened but if I were the investigator it would be something I'd want to rule out.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 24, 2016)

I think you got most of your answers. Not to dog pile, but to sub summarize: 

Lessons learned: 

1. Bad news doesn't grow better with age. The BOSS needs to be the first one to know. Screw the exercise. Let the command make the decision. This rests with them, not you.  

2. Tie shit down. And when you do, tie it down to a standard, that will keep it attached to the person even if they're caught in a tornado, not with some granny knot. That way, when their body is recovered later on 7 miles away, the radio will still be there, even if they're not. 

3. PCC's and sensitive items check - Should be SOP for all leaders to conduct them prior to movement, during movement, whenever movement stops and prior to moving again.


----------



## Etype (Jun 24, 2016)

Lost radios in theater means everyone has to roll crypto, which means potentially ending multi-day missions early, and every system working on that segment rolling crypto.

This means everyone from the GCC on down to 2LT Dufenshmirtz refilling their radios. 

That's hundreds of man hours, those hours cost money- lots of money.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 24, 2016)

Etype said:


> Lost radios in theater means everyone has to roll crypto, which means potentially ending multi-day missions early, and every system working on that segment rolling crypto.
> 
> This means everyone from the GCC on down to 2LT Dufenshmirtz refilling their radios.
> 
> That's hundreds of man hours, those hours cost money- lots of money.


Had one of my lesser troops lose crypto in Asscrackistan, new crypto Centcom wide.

Take your lumps, learn from it and move on.

Good luck.


----------



## Etype (Jun 24, 2016)

I know it's already been said not to pile on, but here it go.



CAL*38A said:


> The MBTR had nothing loaded into and was used for nothing other than internal comms.


But it was training, training simulates combat; in combat, it would have a fill.  That's how training should be approached.


CAL*38A said:


> ... Shit does happen, even in the Corps, so please. I have lots of friends with USMC service telling me how they lost shit left and right.


10 months on SOTF-W with Marines and they never lost a thing. In fact, no crypto roll I can remember while deployed was cause by Marines. I do remember my unit recovering an M40 in Baghdad, but it's operator was KIA.


ShadowSpear said:


> I'm surprised they don't have your unit walking on line through the woods looking for it.


I remember one dude lost a set of NODs on Sicily DZ when I was in the 82nd. It was hands across the DZ until they were round-trip no one sent anywhere.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 24, 2016)

All the responses probably feel like a kick in the dick, but they're all right. Probably one of the better counseling session's I've seen on here. Take this and run with it.

Pretty proud of ShadowSpear tonight!


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> Your CDR has to do a Field Loss of Property Liability (FLIPL) and an investigation under article 15-6 as the loss was of a sensitive item.  It's a big deal and it's very likely recommendations out of the 15-6 would include disciplinary action - it would if I were doing the investigation.  If the IO does their job there will be several recommendations to come out of the investigation - better accountability procedures at a minimum.  Your team should have kept up with their gear better and you should have reported it immediately when you identified the loss - you needed to give your higher CDR the ability to sign off on your decision not to halt the exercise.
> 
> Ultimately your BN/BDE CDR will decide the future of disciplinary and administrative (financial) actions.  All you can do is be honest with the IO, acknowledge your mistakes, and be ready to take whatever punishment the CDR decides.  That's the best way to go into any investigation.



That was my intent.
The financial aspect of it is the least of my concerns. Unfortunately, the CO is an " Army-of-one" type, if you know what I mean. Me first, second and last. He'd been angling for this, and I gave him the opportunity ( personal differences that we have not settled). In all sincerity, I really don't give a crap anymore about what he thinks. But if my NCO is hung out to dry for this, I honestly feel that I will need to reconsider my stay in this unit and perhaps the Army altogether.

You are right. Nevertheless, what remains is that there was ( nor is) an SOP in place for such matters ( frankly, if we had had the proper pouches, lanyards and crap this would not have been an issue). I held out for 6 days while we tried to find it.  Then I reported it. Still, I honestly feel that it would have been a bad call to halt the exercise. Specially when the unit had a ton of visibility in it, and the BN as a whole got rated A+.
I took the gamble. It is what it is at this point. The 15-6 is already started.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> I'm surprised they don't have your unit walking on line through the woods looking for it.



Here is the thing, already did. FIVE times. It's only a 30 meter run from the structure to the vehicle. Nowhere else to go.
I am 99.9% certain it was picked up by either an OPFOR or OCT. But why ? they made their point.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> All the responses probably feel like a kick in the dick, but they're all right. Probably one of the better counseling session's I've seen on here. Take this and run with it.
> 
> Pretty proud of ShadowSpear tonight!



I know.
Sucks, but ALL the advise is well taken.

But I am still not willing to let my NCO burn. I'd rather resign before I do.


----------



## Etype (Jun 24, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> I know.
> Sucks, but ALL the advise is well taken.
> 
> But I am still not willing to let my NCO burn. I'd rather resign before I do.


What could happen?

- He may have to pay a portion of his pay for several months.
- You may have to write him a negative counseling.
- He might get a NEEDS IMPROVEMENT rating for RESPONSIBILITY AND ACCOUNTABILITY on his next NCOER.

All of these are legitimate recourses.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Big deal? Meh, shit happens, they will hammer his ass with some bullshit, make him pay a depreciated value of the loss, and it will all be forgotten in 6 mths. Shit happens, this is a learning event, tie everything down, sensitive item check before you move off the objective, standard basic Army shit. His career is not over, and he isn't the first or last NCO to lose a sensitive item.
> 
> Stick up for him in the sense that he is a good NCO that made a mistake. Don't down play the mistake, address it as a learning experience (a costly one) that this NCO won't ever repeat. Ask for a light punishment, or to keep the punishment in house at your level. In other words you're not keeping him from facing the music, you want to ensure its dealt with correctly to help mold this NCO.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. But I think this CO has other ideas. I'm the one in the crosshairs now. Shifting fire.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Doesn't matter if there was a fill. Just the fact that it can TAKE a fill makes i5 sensitive for a reason.   If you want help making your radios actually work better afor this is done, pipe up then. Il duce is correct with how that will go down.  Look at it this way, a LT I had, left multiple common sensitive items, a unsanitized map, and some other junk on the other side of the country on a training mission. Even with a GOLOR, he still made LTC.....



I got it.
I have never left a sock unattended, neither has he, ever. He is probably one of the sharpest, stand-up soldiers I have met in many years. This was a fluke, and I feel that unnecessary drama is being created.


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Check your numbers, the MBITR's are $6000-$8000 each, and its not the $$$$ that is the big deal, the Army spends $6000 on overpriced toilet paper that cuts your ass....It's the Crypto Card that will snip your nuts.
> 
> It looks like you did everything right.  In the future maybe better PTT's would have helped you notice that your pouch broke but you have a dangling 5 lb radio hitting you in the knee.  Good sworn statements should keep you and your buddy on the right side of pain.  Also that BC you had to "save", his sworn statement needs to be included for icing on the cake!
> 
> Side note, Pass me the link to getting MBITR's on EBAY for $400 new, I think I just came up with my retirement plan....




Dead serious! $417.90 and currently listing 3 available..


----------



## CAL*38A (Jun 24, 2016)

I would like to thank all, SOF, marines and all others who have contributed and given me an earful and that the advice is well heeded.

_Centermass_ hit it on the nail.

And to the couple of wisecracks that feel I need a touch of humility:
Take a look in the mirror if you can honestly say that YOU are feel so humble in your ass pedestal. If you were, you would not be in the forum. But whatever. It's a free country, and God Bless this great nation.

Anyway, I take 100% responsibility for not reporting it in a timely manner. Lesson learned for me. Next time F the FTX, I will let them make that call.

And to all a good night.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 24, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> Dead serious! $417.90 and currently listing 3 available..



Yeah, those are Chinese copies that I hope you'd never consider putting in service.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 24, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> That was my intent.
> The financial aspect of it is the least of my concerns. Unfortunately, the CO is an " Army-of-one" type, if you know what I mean. Me first, second and last. He'd been angling for this, and I gave him the opportunity ( personal differences that we have not settled). In all sincerity, I really don't give a crap anymore about what he thinks. But if my NCO is hung out to dry for this, I honestly feel that I will need to reconsider my stay in this unit and perhaps the Army altogether.
> 
> You are right. Nevertheless, what remains is that there was ( nor is) an SOP in place for such matters ( frankly, if we had had the proper pouches, lanyards and crap this would not have been an issue). I held out for 6 days while we tried to find it.  Then I reported it. Still, I honestly feel that it would have been a bad call to halt the exercise. Specially when the unit had a ton of visibility in it, and the BN as a whole got rated A+.
> I took the gamble. It is what it is at this point. The 15-6 is already started.



The NCO's pouch ripped, but the root cause of the loss wasn't equipment failure so railing against the poor quality of your issued gear isn't going to get you anywhere.  I bought my own pouches, and so did many of the guys in my unit.  550 is free and plentiful.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Well fuck, you got honest opinions from some seasoned officers and non commissioned officers, and you shit you're shorts. If you're willing to resign your commission over this little ant hill. Well I've got nothing for you...

And so others who may read this. This is absolutely not how an officer fucks up and asks for help, and refuse's sound, experienced wisdom.


So @CAL*38A, here is my honest opinion, without tac.

Your high speed NCO screwed up, he didn't do normal basic Army shit (dummy cord sensitive items). You failed because you didn't take it seriously, and now you have fucked you both with arrogant "no big deal" leadership. Was this a big deal? No, but your lack of give a fuck, lack of sincerity and lack of abilities to listen have cornered you both. Yes you should resign, you are a terrible officer, on many levels, and yes your NCO fucked you, because you both are too dumb to remember basic ass shit...

At the end of the day, you failed, he fucked up... But more importantly, you failed here at a gold mine of wisdom and experience. So with that, welcome to my ignore list.


I'm actually getting too fast with that feature, but I like it!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> I would like to thank all, SOF, marines and all others who have contributed and given me an earful and that the advice is well heeded.
> 
> _Centermass_ hit it on the nail.
> 
> ...



Louis, look, you're being a complete idiot right now.  The more you write, the more certain I am that you don't deserve to hold an officer's commission.

That said, as a professional courtesy from one officer to another, I'm offering you this final suggestion:  stop talking.  

In this thread you demonstrated very poor judgment, contempt for authority and procedure, and a complete disregard for the very sound advice that people with a combined 100+ years of experience have offered you.

Worse, you also publicly trash-talked your commander multiple times, which puts you further at risk of being relieved for cause and also makes you vulnerable to Articles 133 and 134 of the UCMJ.  And you did it while you're under investigation.  What do you think would happen if your chain of command were to stumble over this site, or if someone here were to send screen captures to them?  Would that make things better, or worse, for you and your NCO?

You're showing indications of being one of the worst types of officer:  too inexperienced to know and follow the rules, too dense to understand why we have them, and too hard headed to admit when he was wrong.

If your NCO "burns," that's on you.  If you would have done the right thing right away, you might not have recovered the lost sensitive item, but the situation wouldn't smack of incompetence and a cover-up like it does now.  The great irony of this situation is that by not doing your job, you made things worse for the guy you're trying to protect. 

You mentioned that you were contemplating resigning... I think that's a good idea, both from the Army and this site.  You clearly know more than everyone else, everyone is out to get you, and you're smarter than everyone in your unit and on this forum.  

You should go.  I'll just be over here... in my "ass pedestal."


----------



## Gunz (Jun 25, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> ... I have _*lots of friends with USMC*_ service telling me how they lost shit left and right. And none got reamed for it unless deservedly so...



I seriously doubt it. Almost seven continuous months in the bush until I got hit, with 10 Marines and 1 Corpsman, combat loaded, mobile every night at sundown, sitting in ambush every night, through contacts, medevacs, CAS, mine and boobytrap detonations, monsoon floods, dynamic maneuver, running foot reacts, running gunfights and during all that time one guy lost a bayonet, another an entrenching tool, neither of which we ever used except to play mumbly peg or dig a shitter in the bushes. The Marine Corps has zero tolerance for lost gear.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

Believe it or not I am loathe to lock threads, but this one....

I'm going to do the OP another solid. The mountain of absolutely great advice, advice I NEVER had as an officer, in this thread is staggering. Highly decorated O's and NCO's, a cumulative decade+ of deployments (and not the Al Udeid type), well over 100+ (probably 200+) years in uniform... this thread is solid gold.

To the OP, you may not see it but we do and that is your attitude. I won't belabor the issue, except to say you could use some humility. I'll make two semi-informed observations:
1. Whether your CO is indeed out to get you, you haven't helped your cause.
2. Your 15-6 will obliterate you.

Go to bat for your NCO, fall on your sword (I am blown away your SOP's weren't immediately changed), and make the most of any future opportunities. That or quit. Your call.

One final observation, a number of us are blown away by the pouch ripping. I don't know who made your gear but a good MBITR pouch is cheap. Hell, SF guys with 3-4 deployments using the same pouches without a catastrophic failure like you described isn't uncommon and they tend to beat the hell out of their nylon. That part of your story doesn't jibe with our butt-ton of experience, but that's water under the bridge.

And with that we're going to Brexit this thread.

ETA: An MBITR for under $500? As a former 25A I am dying at this notion. 30 seconds on Google or WebFLIS would crush that price.


----------

